# Jordan's Baby name



## Sickboy (Oct 13, 2004)

Fucking pair of retarded chav scum wankers!

"Jordan also revealed that she had considered calling the girl Tinkerbell, but rejected the idea because too many celebrities had chosen it for their dogs"

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/entertainment/6913310.stm

:lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

The poor little sod having to go through life with a name like that 
I hope she gets to 18 beats the crap out of them both and says thats for all the shit you put me through with this stupid name


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

I'd have put a wedge on them calling their little girl something stupid, as it's all the craze now.

She was never going to be called Sarah or Janet now was she :lol: :lol:

That kid will be in for some stick & lets just hope she does not marry some unfortunate taxi driver with a surname that resembles a christian name.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Cnuts but unlike POSH i would :lol:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

BAMTT said:


> Cnuts but unlike POSH i would :lol:


TBH, me to :lol:


----------



## ratty (May 18, 2004)

What a pair or tits

:lol:


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

[smiley=stupid.gif]









You said it :lol: although don't know if you meant of :wink:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

What you lot got against Posh - I reckon pouting lips are just about right for the perfect BJ


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

mighTy Tee said:


> What you lot got against Posh - I reckon pouting lips are just about right for the perfect BJ


I don't think she does that, hence Beck's need to play away


----------



## TTwiggy (Jul 20, 2004)

W7 PMC said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> > Cnuts but unlike POSH i would :lol:
> ...


good grief - she's the last word in 'dead-eyed barbie' - I wouldn't go there if you paid me...


----------



## bigrich (Feb 20, 2004)

mighTy Tee said:


> What you lot got against Posh - I reckon pouting lips are just about right for the perfect BJ


Quite....


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

What a load of fucking wank! :?


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

TT2BMW said:


> What a load of fucking wank! :?


I have :lol:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

> Then I just woke up one morning and thought, I know! We'll just put them together!.


Sounds like 'Insania' to me :roll: :?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

You can all watch their programme tomorrow night at 9pm and watch Jordan give birth too :lol: :wink: . Thought I would just let you know :lol: :wink:

[smiley=sick2.gif] [smiley=stop.gif]


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Dotti said:


> ...and watch Jordan give birth too :lol: :wink: .


It was probably be like shelling peas for her!!


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

Don't know why I was thinking ping pong balls :wink:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

TT2BMW said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > ...and watch Jordan give birth too :lol: :wink: .
> ...


Doubt that very much, she's have a C/S so her mott won't even get a look in


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

W7 PMC said:


> Doubt that very much, she's have a C/S so her mott won't even get a look in


Her 'mott'? :lol:

Even so, we'll probably get an eyeful of her furry petal rose garden!!


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

TT2BMW said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > Doubt that very much, she's have a C/S so her mott won't even get a look in
> ...


Fraid not, she informed the world last week that she's the proud owner of a shaven haven, so no fur in sight.


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

She's always been bald. Well in all the DVD's my mates have seen :wink:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

mac's TT said:


> She's always been bald. Well in all the DVD's my mates have seen :wink:


Are they the same mates you speak of when asking your GP a delicate question :lol:


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

No, the ones in the chemist :wink: :lol:


----------



## ratty (May 18, 2004)

mac's TT said:


> [smiley=stupid.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think you know what I mean. :lol:


----------



## ratty (May 18, 2004)

Dotti said:


> You can all watch their programme tomorrow night at 9pm and watch Jordan give birth too :lol: :wink: . Thought I would just let you know :lol: :wink:
> 
> [smiley=sick2.gif] [smiley=stop.gif]


Dotti, you really must get out more............


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

W7 PMC said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> > Cnuts but unlike POSH i would :lol:
> ...


Jesus H Christ lads, you need to elevate your taste in women! She is a plastic titted dozy cow with a face like my bollock bag after a 3 hour bath!


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Leg said:



> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > BAMTT said:
> ...


She aint even close to the top of my wanted snatches list, however a hole is a hole & i'm partial to oversized top bollox, so as long as she kept her make-up on & her mouth shut, i've defo had worse :-*


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

W7 PMC said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > W7 PMC said:
> ...


Ahhh, the welcome musings of a true Englishman devoid of any political correctness or recognition of the suffragette movement. I feel more at home here than ever now.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Leg said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > Leg said:
> ...


If she dosen't mind Suffra-ing-a-gette movement thats fine by me :lol: Blackadder IV tm


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

BAMTT said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > W7 PMC said:
> ...


Treat your kite like you treat your woman......


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Leg said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> > Leg said:
> ...


You mean take her home at tea time to meet your mother ?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I bet she would take you all on aswell, but as long as you can all be featured in OK magazine :lol:  . Flippin ek, imagine that? You lot in jockstraps grinning having a main feature with your TTs on the front with Jordan and grinning because your proud owners of your TTs not because you have just had Jordan! :lol:  :wink: .


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

BAMTT said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > BAMTT said:
> ...


No, I mean get inside her twice a daya nd take her to heaven and back. Blackadder 4 TM


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Leg said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> > Leg said:
> ...


Hurrah


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

Wibble Wibble 
:lol: :lol:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

ratty said:


> mac's TT said:
> 
> 
> > [smiley=stupid.gif]
> ...


Most deffo a couple 'untroubled by complex scenarios'

Both of them thick _and_ happy. Not altogether a bad combo actually, eh *******? :wink:


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

Dotti said:


> You can all watch their programme tomorrow night at 9pm and watch Jordan give birth too :lol: :wink: . Thought I would just let you know :lol: :wink:
> 
> [smiley=sick2.gif] [smiley=stop.gif]


OMG - just the thought of has put me right off my tea. Flaps like bomb doors on a wellington bomber. The baby probably got a right slap on the way out. :roll:


----------

